# multiple failures though donor sperm would be the answer but another BFN. need h



## eves (Aug 7, 2012)

We have just had our BFN from our first donor sperm ivf. I have cried all day I have not been this sad since my mum died. We tried donor sperm because my huuby has type 1 diabtes and we tried 3 IVF and 2 FET with his sperm and our embryos always slowed down between day 3 to day 5. 
I really though a donor would be the answer. It was such a great cycle on paper 25 eggs, 18 fertalised and 5 good/ excellent blasts on day 5 another 2 excellent blasts on day 6 we transferred 2 and froze 5. But still BFN. Why They have never found anything wrong with me and by god they have tried. I was so sure this would work. Has anyone out there been in this situation and had a positive end?


----------



## Jet (Jun 10, 2003)

Hi Eve
Sorry to hear you are feeling sad hugs   
It is so hard when a cycle does not work out I am sorry to say I do not bring a positive spin to your dilemma however I felt for you as I to have been there I also thought going for double donor would solve our problems but no avail...
It is hard to keep going have you considered having some immune testing done? I have had some immune treatment and I did get a BFP if only for 2 weeks but it may help find out some answers for you?
Not sure if you can talk to your GP but I did manage to convince him to refer me to the miscarriage clinic for some basic testing which did reveal that I have high Natural Killer Cells which are a bit to good at their job lol ...
I do wish you well and hope you find some answers
Jet


----------

